# Name ideas



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My new foster should be here on Friday, and he's going to need a new name. Rescue group would prefer it be two syllables. Looking for ideas to tryout on him. So far I've only came up with Trapper, or Ranger. His previous name started with a R, so I may try and keep that the same for him. 
He is between 6-8 years old. Was told he's very sweet, but suffers from separation anxiety.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Poor guy. Ruger, Ruben, Roger, Rory are a few I can think of right now.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I feel sad for him, and his owners.
What they have tried, hasn't worked to help him overcome his problem with being alone. Four young kids, and a dog that will hurt himself, if left alone for any length of time. Hopefully with help from the rescue, we can come up with a plan for him. 
He is supposed to be a hunter, if so he can join us in the field.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

Cute dog, I'm sure he'll fit in great.

Some names off the top of my head: Rocket, Rudy, Ramsey (if you're into Game of Thrones lol), Rocko, Rasco, Remy, Rufus


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Remi (short for Remington), Remple, Wylie (short Wylie coyote, I know it isn't an R, but close.) Runner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll try them on him and see if he comes to one better than the others, or if one fits his personality better. 
Keep them coming.


----------



## HeidiMS/AL (Aug 2, 2017)

Reno, Rosco. But he looks like a Doc to me. Is his ear notched?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Heidi said:


> Reno, Rosco. But he looks like a Doc to me. Is his ear notched?


Yes
Looks like a typical barbedwire injury.


----------



## Pippatheredvizsla (Mar 13, 2017)

He looks like a Relic to me!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I like Ranger...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We just got home, and due to him having issues with crates he rode shotgun.
I'll let him bond, and learn his new surroundings before we start working on his problems.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think his name needs to be Onyou, because that's where he likes to be. But we'll pick something better.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I really like the name Wilie, but he just doesn't seem like a Wilie. 
Colonel Klinger from the tv series MASH would fit him.
His new name will be Ranger.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I think it suits him. Out of curiosity, what's the reasoning behind changing names of rescues?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've never asked why they want the name changed. Maybe they feel a new life, needs a new name. The shelter dogs only had the name a few days. And with the shelter overcrowding, I doubt they even know the name given to them by the shelter.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm So Glad you chose Ranger... It has strong images for me... powerful, adventurer, caring, dependable... If the reason he gets a new name is to start out different in a new life, than Ranger is a very good start!! 
Your hubby looks like he is enjoying the close proximity!! So does Ranger!! ha ha

How do he and Abbey get along.. do you still have Abbey?
How is her surgery doing?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, Abbey is still with me. 
She will probably stay until her rehab is finished. Five more weeks until she's allowed to run. 
Her and Ranger get along great. I just have to watch them closely, as she's not physically ready to rumble vizsla style. Although she really wants too.
This is me trying to vacuum, and they both think they should monitor very closely.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

I am liking Ruger and Runner. Some nice choices. Hope one of them suits him. 🙂


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Sorry. Didn't see you had chosen his name already. Hope he does well. Good luck Ranger! 😀


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I had to choose a name on Monday. 
He had a vet check, and we started taking a manners class that day.
The class is taught by Jan Nuzzo, and Ranger, and I enjoyed it.


----------

